# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2018

## spellbee2

_Sorry this is late, been a crazy week month._

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Pay your DC a compliment. Report on how it feels! Do they pay you one? _(IC161)_
*Basic Task ii* - Have a sparring session with a DC. _(FireFlyMan)_

*Advanced Task i* - Summon an animal of your choice and let it accompany you for the rest of your dream. _(RelaxAndDream)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Shut down the whole internet and observe what happens to the world around you. _(Daniele)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Become a caterpillar and go through the full life cycle. _(Competitively)_

*JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Find a DC and shake their hand.
5. Run your hands through your hair. How does it feel?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Cross your eyes and stare at the tip of your nose.

----------


## Icyice

I've been out of practice for far too long now. I'm going to actually give a crack at these this month.

----------


## Lang

Can't wait!  ::D:

----------


## dreamphibian

I keep commenting every month but things have still been so busy/hectic iwl that I haven't been able to focus on any one thing too long. Yarghh... Maybe this month, gotta keep trying-!!  ::wink::

----------


## anderj101

> Shut down the whole internet and observe what happens to the world around you. _(Daniele)_



I really like this one a lot! Will certainly try if I get lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## lucidbunnie

> I really like this one a lot! Will certainly try if I get lucid.



Quite the opposite for me... personally I really *need* internet, I'm sort of afraid of how the dream will react to shutting it down. ^^'

----------


## ShadowLilla

Definitely trying these this month!

----------


## Lang

I attempted to do the bonus but, I ended up dreaming about something to do with becoming an acorn then becoming an oak tree in a rat-infested power plant. There was a battle with an epic Fail. Or is it?

----------


## ryytytut

> Shut down the whole internet and observe what happens to the world around you.



there is a term for that: armagedon

----------


## Lang

You know, I had a dream a while ago about one of the members here, who shut down the mainframe. It was caused by just seeing that member's avatar.

----------


## ShadowLilla

I hope it's okay that I complimented a crowd instead of a single DC. They behaved like they were one.

*Spoiler* for _Basic - Pay your DC a compliment - success_: 



I'm in the school yard. There are lots of people with dogs. I'm a little above them for some reason. In the dream I think that they are there because of a dream I just had, but it's not actually true. I remember wanting to compliment a DC because I have thought a lot about it when awake. I say (in Finnish) "Your dogs are nice and cute. Be proud of them." I said it to the crowd and not one DC. At first they didn't react at all and I became worried, but then they said "Thank you", as if they were just one DC.



My DJ

Edit: This is the first task I completed this month.

----------


## Letaali

I'll try to do advanced 1 by summoning Dawn, a cosmic cat-like creature I've met in a few dreams now.

----------


## spellbee2

For those that have your wings (aka 1 of you), the voting thread for next month is up: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2228424

For those that don't have them yet, don't worry, there's still time to make it!

----------


## dreamphibian

I finally completed a task!! I did Basic I on my second attempt. Here are the excerpts and DJ links:


*Spoiler* for _Basic I - Failed Attempt (no response)_: 



A knight in full armor is galloping around the outside of the platform on a nondescript brown horse. There is barely room for them. The knight's armor covers their entire body and is bright orange with silver glitter throughout and a seemingly plastic texture.

I recall the compliment task and I say to the knight, "You're so pretty!" I do not recall getting a response. I remember thinking I'd finished the task and that I should wake up. I walk down the sidewalk along a main street and attempt to wake myself using my "sitting up motion while feeling my body with expectation and intent" method. This may or may not have worked; I can't recall because I went back to sleep several times.

DJ Entry





*Spoiler* for _Basic I - SUCCESS!!_: 



I keep WILDing up out of the chair I'm napping in. The first few times are kinda like FAs: sort of unaware then becoming more lucid. I begin to WILD on purpose while holding the compliment task in mind.

I stand up, make eye contact with my grandmother, and ask her if I'm dreaming. I don't remember her answer. I do the nose-pinch RC several times before thinking about who to compliment. I consider telling my grandmother that I respect her, but decide to compliment my three year old daughter instead. I turn to her and say enthusiastically, "You're so cute!" I smile at her and she grins big and sits down on the floor, being all silly and wiggly.

DJ Entry



_
*I'm having trouble linking to my DJ, the link always goes to the DV homepage for some reason, but it's in there I promise!*_

----------

